

Bitcoin is the Wikileaks of Monetary Policy - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/l020-is-bitcoin-the-wikileaks-of-monetary-policy.html
Followup from the really smart Rob Tercek on my bitcoin primer.
======
gaiapunk
This is the most intelligent assessment of bitcoin I've ever read yet!

